# african soft fur rats



## Boney (Jun 22, 2008)

i breed alot of rats and mice . but want to breed something a bit different . just wanted to know if there are african soft fur rats in australia , also gerbals and things like that. or are they a illegal import . . ?


----------



## scorps (Jun 22, 2008)

gerbils arnt allowed in Australia and i highly doubt African rats are


----------



## xycom (Jun 23, 2008)

What about Dunarts, people sell them...?


Per


----------



## slim6y (Jun 23, 2008)

If you bred dunarts would it be illegal to use them as a food source though?

And what sort of license is required to keep them?


----------



## Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

if you join a rat forum they will tell you, your unable to import them either. same with ferret lines... 

suffice with what the country already has.. sorry.. 

im sure you can find rex's and possibly long furred... but no africans. 

you could get a mammal licence (or what ever your states prefers) and breed bush rats.. but i doubt they'd enjoy your snakes having a nibble if thats what they're bred for..


----------



## Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

slim6y said:


> If you bred dunarts would it be illegal to use them as a food source though?
> 
> And what sort of license is required to keep them?




um, im sure you would make ALOT more money selling them.. 

i would imagine the NPWS/EPA etc. wouldn't be happy..


----------



## Boney (Jun 23, 2008)

so whats the issue that we can keep the ones we do and not the africans ?. is it like alot of the aquarium fish where alot of them are illegal imports but once there here you can keep them ? pretty sure someones got them ...... or you just cant keep them ?


----------

